# New truck



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

Looking to get a new vehicle, any opinions? looking for function over form currently have a ram 2500 with the 5.7. I use a 16' enclosed trailer that i carry my equipment in (generator, compressor,locks, sumps tools etc) as well as my ztr and can get about 12cyrds dbrs in, about 4500 lbs (including weight of trailer) need a 4x4 and at least an extended cab, don't mind a small bed.

I been hearing a lot of people saying to stay away from diesels as the maintenance is expensive and the gas is to (carneys that do long hauls) 

I have a truck just for gc and small jobs

just looking for everyones opinion on what they have.

looking for a good combination of pulling power, MPG and price haha


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently use 3 trucks... 2009 Ram 1500, 2004 Ford f150 and a 2007 Toyota Tundra. Currently I use a combination of trailer,s all open, a 5x8 for simple lawns, 6x12 with 2 ft high sides (I use this for everything including debris and lawns), 6x12 with tool boxes on each side ( I use for everything excluding larger debris jobs, over 5 cy) and a 16ft for all my debris type jobs (I will take it out for lawns and such if needed) I find that my Dodge gets the best gas mileage right not averaging 12-16 MPG. depending on the trailer and equipment I'm Pulling. My F150 averages 10-10.5 with 16ft and all equipment loaded. The Tundra with same trailer and set up 11-12 easy. F150 has the small v8, the Ram has the 5.7 HEMI and Tundra I can't remember, All I know is that Tundra can pull. 
My F150 is my everyday work truck with 202k on it and It has pulled easily 8.5k worth of weight at 1 time (SOD and TRAILER) The Tundra is the other work truck and is a good truck, however it has a transmission shudder, that we can't get to go away. WE had the Torque Converter Replace and a few other parts however it didn't solve the problem. Saw on a forum it's a common problem. My Dodge has 84K on it and is just out of warranty coverage now and needs 1000-2700 worth of tranny work done (Solenoids, Valve Body Assembly). However my F150 runs like a champ, Tranny slips between 2 gears every once in a while and runs great. I service it all the time and I do repairs on it when needed such as Alternator, Belts, Radiator, Hoses, ETC. I love that truck and it's just a basic STX EXTRA CAB version.
That's what I have and my deal. With you it's all about what you want. Where your work is located makes a difference. For Instance I cover a radius of 75 miles from my office. Most of my work right now is 20-60 Miles out, SO if I was looking, I would look at a smaller truck like a Ranger, Tacoma Type. Good Gas Mileage and will easily tow lawn equipment and debris job that are too heavy. I know of a company that covers like 20 counties in Florida and his employees all use single cab F150's and pull a 6x10 open Trailer with 5 FT high sides with walk behinds and equipment. His guys quite often travel 50-100 miles one way for 10-15 Lawn Cuts !!!! IF your in a more confined area than it's basically your personal preference.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Go buy the f150 ecoboost...then give us a real time review. I say this because I too am in the hunt for a new truck. Been a ford man for 2 decades, and bought a Ram last year....hate it.


----------



## tak (Dec 28, 2012)

PS+ : Why DO you hate the Ram?? Have any problems with it ? I really like mine actually, I seldom use it for work, I just bought it to help on the occasional job but it's mostly for Family use. (Ram 1500 BIG HORN quad Cab) I' m just pissed about the tranny issue at 84k. Because I bought it used it only came with 80k bc it's an 09 but a '10 or newer comes with 100k warranty. Dealer never explained that to me, so I thought I had 100k. Plus I never get that dreaded rip off extended Warranty. Lesson Learned. 

Try the 6cylinder ecoboost F150. Better MPG supposely with the power of a v8.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Can't help you much as I buy good used trucks usually from retired folks who have taken good care of them. I find this more cost effective as I have no payments and have money for high end mowers, tractors and trailers which actually make me money. I hear good things about the eco boost though. Might pick one up from an old man in a few years......


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

I buy all my work vehicles used, while i'm sure its nice to have a brand new truck that first ding scratch or rip would bring a tear to my eye. I like my dodge a lot. put about 55K on it over the last 2 years with no real problems mechanically, i just don't want to pull more than the truck is capable of handling, ( i replaced the horn 4 times found out it kept getting full of water from the wheel wash at the dump.)


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Stateline said:


> I buy all my work vehicles used, while i'm sure its nice to have a brand new truck that first ding scratch or rip would bring a tear to my eye. I like my dodge a lot. put about 55K on it over the last 2 years with no real problems mechanically, i just don't want to pull more than the truck is capable of handling, ( i replaced the horn 4 times found out it kept getting full of water from the wheel wash at the dump.)


WHAT? I want a wheel wash at our dump!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

If you going to drive a lot or tow with it you should only buy a diesel (cummins if you can). Even with the ecoboost the F150 only seems to be getting about 21mpg and that will probably drop to about 13 when you put any trailer at all on it. My dodge averages about 19-20 empty, 15-17 with a trailer full of lawn equipment and 13-15 with a full dump trailer. Plus its pushing 300k and still runs like a top, didn't even replace the first tranny until 250k. 

With the state out of money you need to watch what you tow with these days as well, one of our guys with a chevy 1500 got stopped by DOT and they said his truck was too small to tow a 10,000 lb trailer, even empty. 


So if you have the choice to buy a 1/2 ton or a 3/4 ton and the 3/4 gets the same or better mileage......


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> If you going to drive a lot or tow with it you should only buy a diesel (cummins if you can). Even with the ecoboost the F150 only seems to be getting about 21mpg and that will probably drop to about 13 when you put any trailer at all on it. My dodge averages about 19-20 empty, 15-17 with a trailer full of lawn equipment and 13-15 with a full dump trailer. Plus its pushing 300k and still runs like a top, didn't even replace the first tranny until 250k.
> 
> With the state out of money you need to watch what you tow with these days as well, one of our guys with a chevy 1500 got stopped by DOT and they said his truck was too small to tow a 10,000 lb trailer, even empty.
> 
> ...


 
Agree I run two diesel rams and two gas burners 1/2 tons. only use 1/2 tons for mowing and large clean out to pull the trailer we put scrap metal on. For the heavy pulling only us my diesels! Started out years ago with only using 1/2 ton truck but after getting my first diesel i`m hooked!


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



STARBABY said:


> Agree I run two diesel rams and two gas burners 1/2 tons. only use 1/2 tons for mowing and large clean out to pull the trailer we put scrap metal on. For the heavy pulling only us my diesels! Started out years ago with only using 1/2 ton truck but after getting my first diesel i`m hooked!


I sold my last gasoline vehicle 2 years ago, only things that run on gas are mowers and bikes.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

tak said:


> Plus I never get that dreaded rip off extended Warranty. Lesson Learned.


Not all will agree, but extended warranties are wasted dollars. For the cost of the plan, you could take the same money and make a monthly payment to yourself; if you need repairs, pull it from the account you put it in. If you don't, well after five years you can buy yourself something nice with what you saved up, instead of the salesmen at the lot.

1/2 ton trucks do what we need most of the time. We use 7x16 utility trailers for most work, and 8x20 enclosed for construction or large landscaping jobs. 3/4 Chevy when the load is heavy. We count on 10-12 mpg when hauling large loads, and bid our jobs accordingly. An enclosed trailer is like a billboard against the wind.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> I sold my last gasoline vehicle 2 years ago, only things that run on gas are mowers and bikes.


Thats what I`m working at getting too!Just the money hasn`t been as good last few years! Takes longer forb me to save for things I want! I hate payments!:thumbsup:


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

my favorite truck in our fleet is my 98 Isuzu NPR 4BD2T 12 ft box truck. I can tow our open 7x12 trailer with mowers or load my 61" zero turn right inside with my custom ramp I welded up. Nice for non grass cut season and great turning radius for small urban or tight rural areas. I keep universal inventory of preservation supplies and tools on truck and still have room to remove debris if needed.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

npm said:


> my favorite truck in our fleet is my 98 Isuzu NPR 4BD2T 12 ft box truck. I can tow our open 7x12 trailer with mowers or load my 61" zero turn right inside with my custom ramp I welded up. Nice for non grass cut season and great turning radius for small urban or tight rural areas. I keep universal inventory of preservation supplies and tools on truck and still have room to remove debris if needed.


I too was a big fan of box trucks (particularly Isuzu) when I was doing preservation work. They are VERY versatile. They aren't worth a crap in the winter though, always had to have a 4x truck available to tow the things out of driveways. Stupid things would get stuck in 2" of slush, but the ability to pack so much stuff in them was well worth it. Great for hauling debris, great for hauling materials, excellent fuel economy.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

actually looking at work vans right now.


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

Like a couple of others we always go used on trucks. Current favorite is 99' Ram 3500 with Cummins. Don't think I'll ever buy another gasser again.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a 00 F250 with Powerstroke diesel, reliable as the day is long.

I have a 02 F250 V10 gas, it sure likes visiting the fuel pump.
But its paid for. If I had it to do over again I would not buy a gasser.

I've owned 3 diesels now and do not find the maint to be out of hand. Not the way a lot of people act like it is on some forums.

When it comes to towing there is no comparison between diesel power and gas power. 
Diesel just does it better thanks to the torq.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I have a 00 F250 with Powerstroke diesel, reliable as the day is long.
> 
> I have a 02 F250 V10 gas, it sure likes visiting the fuel pump.
> But its paid for. If I had it to do over again I would not buy a gasser.
> ...


Right on! My two cummins hardly ever give me any trouble!Both have over 250,000 miles on them!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

I have never owned a diesel ever so beside the added hp whats the advantage over a gasser? here diesel is $.30 higher than gas


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



hammerhead said:


> I have never owned a diesel ever so beside the added hp whats the advantage over a gasser? here diesel is $.30 higher than gas


Diesel's generally have less HP but more torque, which means they are a lot more comfortable towing. I can load up 5ton behind my dodge and I don't really notice it. You generally get about 50-75% better mileage. Take a standard 1500 and your lucky if you get 15-18 mpg and once you put even a small trailer behind you it drops to probably 10-12. Even with 5ton behind me I rarely average below 14 (I get 15-17 with my lawn trailer). 

But the main benefit is if you plan on driving a lot with it. In addition to the fuel savings the engines last forever. I know several people with VW diesel jettas that have over 600k miles on them. If you take care of a diesel truck you should easily get 500k on it (I bought my last one 2 years ago with 204k on it and I'm just about to roll 300k). A standard gasser will be lucky to get 250k out of it. 

Once you get into diesel cars you get into a whole new world of fuel economy. My jetta averages about 48mpg and I can still tow a riding mower behind it and get high 30's. I have a friend that put a VW diesel engine in a wrangler and he gets low to mid 30's out of it and tows a boat with it all the time.



Sidenote for cummins fans. I saw a dodge 3500 yesterday with a window sticker that said "I'd rather be cummin then strokin". Made me chuckle.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

You gotta stroke before that other thing happens....... just sayin.


----------



## npm (Nov 14, 2012)

bpwy said:


> you gotta stroke before that other thing happens....... Just sayin.



my man.....lol


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*



BPWY said:


> You gotta stroke before that other thing happens....... just sayin.


Maybe you do but I stopped strokin a long time ago.




/who am I kidding I'm married powerstroke is my middle name


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> /who am I kidding I'm married powerstroke is my middle name


 
:lol::lol::lol: I hear ya. I'm married too


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Lmao


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

nurumkin said:


> Maybe you do but I stopped strokin a long time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're 3 much


----------



## SIR (Feb 5, 2013)

I have an 05 ram quad cab big horn with hemi and 4X4. It is my favorite truck ive ever owned but by far the biggest gas hog ive ever owned. I get 8.9 MPG's. I also have a dodge diesel with the 5.9 that gets 24.8. I would love to sell the hemi but its kinda hard when it cost you money on a test drive lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

BPWY said:


> You gotta stroke before that other thing happens....... just sayin.





I've seen comments to this effect on the back window of a pickup before. 

They are rarer than the comment about rather be cummin than strokin, but are out there.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

diesels you say ? my son doesnt know what a spark plug is


----------

